# Have to brag about Sinister



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yesterday I took Sinister to the Vet, he did great. He was very well behaved, he never whined or showed shyness, he sat still for his shots, he willingly went to the back room with the staff to get blood drawn and I could hear them talking to him telling him how he's such a good boy. The Vet and staff gave me lots of compliments about how well behaved he was, how handsome he was and how healthy he looked. As the Vet stood there and talked to me, Sinister kept giving him his paw and everytime the Vet would shake it and tell him thank you, then Sin would do it again, lol. :laugh:

When we got into the car I gave him a pig's ear for being so good and we drove to Petco. He was very well behaved there as well, he walked perfectly next to the cart, he obeyed every command I gave to him and I did not have to ask twice.  He waited patiently as I took forever finding the supplements I wanted to get. He met several strangers and offered them his paw. We met a little mixed dog that barked, growled and pulled towards him and he 100% ignored it! Didn't look in it's direction, didn't make a sound, he just ignored it. 

When we were done with Petco we drove to Petsmart to look for the supplements I couldn't find at the other store. Again he was very well behaved, obeyed commands right away without me needing to repeat, he met some more strangers and offered them his paw, we encountered more obnoxious dogs and he again ignored them completely. I was so happy with how good he was that I bought him the Everlasting Treat Wheeler and some dental chews.

After Petsmart we drove to my mom's hair salon. He was so happy to see his grandma and she was so happy to see her "best boy in the whole world" that's what she calls him. My mom has 10 employees there and they all adore him so they were happy to see him as well as the customers (he's been going there since he was a puppy so he knows almost everyone, he's kind of like their mascot.) He was well behaved there as usual, he greets everyone and then he lays down by the desk and remains there quietly until someone walks up to him to see him and then he gets up and greets them and offers his paw. 

On the way home I stopped to get him a hamburger from Wendy's and then I cried like a big baby. He has been diagnosed with Lyme's Disease and I am just so sad for him. I cried for his new illness but I also cried because I was/am so proud of him, he is such a great dog, always wanting to please me, always doing what I ask, always friendly and loving to everyone, he's so well behaved and so smart, taking him places is so easy, he adapts to his surroundings and is a complete joy to have around. I just love him so much, he is the best thing in my life and I am so lucky to have him. He is my heart. :wub:


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Lyme is VERY easy to mitigate. Antibiotics wipe it out with the quickness. Caught early it's pretty much a non-issue. Banjo had it, I caught it early on and a round of doxycycline(I think) knocked it out.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

brembo said:


> Lyme is VERY easy to mitigate. Antibiotics wipe it out with the quickness. Caught early it's pretty much a non-issue. Banjo had it, I caught it early on and a round of doxycycline(I think) knocked it out.


The problem is that my mom pulled a tick off him like 4-6 months ago and I didn't think it would be a problem, he was on Frontline and I thought it would be ok. So it's been months and it's all my fault!

He will be on Doxycycline for 3 weeks but the Vet said he'll pretty much always have Lyme's Disease.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, Lyme is a permanent thing, BUT antibiotics knock flare ups down quickly and incredibly effectively. In the years Banjo had Lyme I only ever had to do two runs of Doxy. With proper care it's not too much to worry about.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

You'll never know if THAT tick was positive for Lymes. He could have had a tick on him a short while ago that bit him and then due to the Frontline fell off. It's just a guessing game at this point. 

Sinister has always been a good boy. You've done a very good job with him! He sounds like a perfect candiate for therapy work!!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Awwww good boy and NOOoooo on the lymes. 

Like Brembo said, my understanding is lymes is very controllable though. I'm sure some of our holistic knowledgeable folks can give some advice on boosting his immune system as well. 

If Sinister has a good immune system along with the antibiotics he should be just fine. 

One suggestion I have is getting him started on Olewo Carrots (my dogs love the stuff) it helps keep the gut and immune system healthy. 

https://www.olewousa.com/


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Im so sorry to hear hes sick. I hope he gets better from it. You have a great boy there. He sounds like a perfect guy. Please keep us updated on how hes doing.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

It was longer than 4-6 months, I wrote an email to a co worker about finding a tick on him, it's been 9 months since we found that tick! 9 months! OMG I am a horrible mother!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

His immune system is not that good to begin with.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Awesome story on the visits. So sorry about him having lymes disease.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

You're a great mom. Stop that. Look how wonderful your dog is. Just like with children, you can tell who are good parents because of the product of their raising. Good job, mom.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Get him started on the Olewo Carrots it's safe and definitely won't hurt!

I'm also a fan of Solid Gold Sea Meal. 

Amazon.com: Solid Gold Seameal Mineral and Vitamin Supplement for Horses, Dogs, and Cats (1 pound): Pet Supplies





LaRen616 said:


> It was longer than 4-6 months, I wrote an email to a co worker about finding a tick on him, it's been 9 months since we found that tick! 9 months! OMG I am a horrible mother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> His immune system is not that good to begin with.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Galathiel said:


> You're a great mom. Stop that. Look how wonderful your dog is. Just like with children, you can tell who are good parents because of the product of their raising. Good job, mom.


:thumbup:


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

What are peoples thoughts on getting your dogs immunized for lyme's disease?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Get him started on the Olewo Carrots it's safe and definitely won't hurt!
> 
> I'm also a fan of Solid Gold Sea Meal.
> 
> Amazon.com: Solid Gold Seameal Mineral and Vitamin Supplement for Horses, Dogs, and Cats (1 pound): Pet Supplies


I just started him on multi-vitamin/immune supplement pills yesterday, should I still use the Solid Gold Sea Meal?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments, I am just so worried about him, he's my baby.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nikitta said:


> What are peoples thoughts on getting your dogs immunized for lyme's disease?


At my old Vet I was never offered the shot to prevent Lyme's, Sin just saw my new Vet for the first time yesterday. I gave them all of Sin's records from my old Vet, the new Vet said he didn't see any history of Sin getting that shot so he asked me if I wanted the shot and I said yes. I guess because Lyme's has been seen more frequently in my area he did a heartworm test and a Lyme's test and he had a strong positive for Lymes.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

first time ive ever heard wendy hamburder and cried like a baby thrown in the same sentence :*(, he will be fine  you are a good mom!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Have you tried a different Tick medication? I have never ever had a tick problem with Vectra 3d.. but it's expensive so I am switching to one that has the same effectiveness as Vectra but MUCH cheaper.. I can get you the name of it if you'd like(brand new so I don't remember the name).

I'm sorry about Sinister  But I know he will be ok. They have a great handle on Lymes now and I know he will be just fine! Also, just a precaution.. if he hasn't been on Doxy before, keep an eye on him. It is a terrible drug, IMO. Made Titan SO sick, and we have had to take it for Malaria when we deploy to certain areas and it just ruins people sometimes..

Sounds like you are an amazing mommy and he has learned how to be perfect :wub: He sounds absolutely wonderful and you have nothingto beat yourself up about with the other.. things happen and you just can't worry about the past.. good news is you knwo now and are getting things taken care of!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes. I would. I know a lot of rescues use this for dogs that are coming in very immune depressed from neglect and stress. Read some of the reviews on Amazon, large majority are very positive.

I've personally experienced good results with it and my Smitty dog who has allergies (which is also an immune related issue) has not needed prescriptions meds to relieve itching and gnawing. 

I also really recommend the Olewo Carrots I linked earlier too. 

Both are supportive of healthy immune function and safe. I think being proactive now about his immune system will help him ... and you...feel better too! 



LaRen616 said:


> I just started him on multi-vitamin/immune supplement pills yesterday, should I still use the Solid Gold Sea Meal?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

wyoung2153 said:


> Have you tried a different Tick medication? I have never ever had a tick problem with Vectra 3d.. but it's expensive so I am switching to one that has the same effectiveness as Vectra but MUCH cheaper.. I can get you the name of it if you'd like(brand new so I don't remember the name).
> 
> I'm sorry about Sinister  But I know he will be ok. They have a great handle on Lymes now and I know he will be just fine! Also, just a precaution.. if he hasn't been on Doxy before, keep an eye on him. It is a terrible drug, IMO. Made Titan SO sick, and we have had to take it for Malaria when we deploy to certain areas and it just ruins people sometimes..
> 
> Sounds like you are an amazing mommy and he has learned how to be perfect :wub: He sounds absolutely wonderful and you have nothingto beat yourself up about with the other.. things happen and you just can't worry about the past.. good news is you knwo now and are getting things taken care of!


The Vet recommended NexGard so that is what he is on now.

Home

Thank you!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

YES! That was the name  Lol.. I have to get some more today for Titan


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Your a great mom, Im sure if Sinister could come on here and brag about you, he would


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Good boy Sinister! I hope you can knock the Lyme down fast. He should be okay in time.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh no, sorry about the Lyme! I'm sure you will give him the best of care though.


----------

